# Fort de la Chartreuse



## Malenis (Mar 24, 2018)

One from our little trip to Belgium.

*The History*
Built between 1817-1823 by the Dutch Army.
1830 - During the Belgium revolution, the Belgian Forces took it over & used it as barracks.
1891 - Decommissioned but continued to be used as barracks.
1892 - Belgium built 12 modern fortifications around the city.
1914 - WW1, Battle of Liege - The forts around the city were unable to withstand the heavy attack, occupying German army moved further into Belgium and Fort de la Chartreuse become a military prison for the Belgian's captured after battle.
1918 - Germany agreed a truce returning Liege to Belgium control. Fort de la Chartreuse became a barracks once again.
1940 - WW2, 18 Day's Campaign - The Nazi's occupied Fort de la Chartreuse after Belgium surrendered and became a Belgium prison again.
1944 - The American Forces liberated the town and Fort de la Chartreuse became a military hospital for allied forces.
1945 - Became a training barracks for the Belgium army.
1981 - Demilitarised.
1988 - The last of the military army left and has been abandoned since.

*The Explore*
It was damn cold & windy but the show must go on.......! Taking only the essential photos (clearly not with 180 photos to cull) and not giving a care about composition because those fingers of mine were about to fall off.
We'd had a brief look at photos and videos online but it sure didn't prepare us for the scale of this place. 4 hours went by in a flash and we'd still not completed the site before we had to head for the train. I guess we'll have to swing by again, preferably in summer time. 




































































r





















































































Some old photos I found on our friend, Google:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 24, 2018)

That's a nice set of photos. You have covered every part of the fort which makes your post interesting.


----------



## Malenis (Mar 24, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice set of photos. A lot of them but they do tell a story.



Thanks. I won't be so pic heavy in future.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 24, 2018)

Liège innit? I'm there!


----------



## Malenis (Mar 24, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Liège innit? I'm there!



Give yourself a day


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2018)

Fantastic photos, thank you for posting them.


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2018)

Malenis said:


> Thanks. I won't be so pic heavy in future.



It wasn't pic heavy, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2018)

Malenis said:


> Give yourself a day



Ha ha. Gonna have an hour max!


----------



## Malenis (Mar 25, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha. Gonna have an hour max!



Crikey! Have fun


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2018)

Malenis said:


> Crikey! Have fun



You did well to get such a fab set in the weather conditions. Think it's going to be wet when I'm due there!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 25, 2018)

Malenis said:


> Thanks. I won't be so pic heavy in future.



That wasn't 'pic heavy' by any sense of the imagination. This place deserves all you can post, especially when the images are good and record details! Sadly the 'spray idiots' have spoilt this place, in 1962 one got a real sense of going back in time when you entered the place and I have only felt that in two other places. Now sadly that has gone for me because of that modern rubbish!


----------



## Challen (Mar 26, 2018)

Awesome photos and not at all pic heavy! Thanks for posting


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 26, 2018)

You got some cracking shots despite the freezing weather Malenis! Love all the silver birches growing out of windows and roofs,I've seen it in the summer when the trees were in full leaf but I prefer your shots of the bare birches they add to the starkness of the place


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice work, great to see some more pics from your trip! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Malenis (Mar 26, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> That wasn't 'pic heavy' by any sense of the imagination. This place deserves all you can post, especially when the images are good and record details! Sadly the 'spray idiots' have spoilt this place, in 1962 one got a real sense of going back in time when you entered the place and I have only felt that in two other places. Now sadly that has gone for me because of that modern rubbish!



I wouldn't mind quite as much if it was actually some decent artwork....but being a signage geek it makes my blood boil when they've sprayed over some of the original sign writing with tagging.



Brewtal said:


> Nice work, great to see some more pics from your trip! Looking forward to seeing more!



Thanks, don't get too excited


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice set.nice to see something different from there rather than the usual stuff.most of my reports contain loads of pics.ha ha got to show off a big place well


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2018)

A very cool way to spend the day! Lots of lovely pics Malenis!


----------

